# Still Smokin in China



## Smeagol (May 27, 2022)

My first meat smoking in China in a Chinese electric smoker


----------



## Smeagol (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Smeagol (May 27, 2022)

16 Hour Smoke

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 27, 2022)

Now I call that a tool for evangelism!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------

